# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  My First Tulwar.

## Jeff Hill

I've posted this on a few other forums, but this is my first Tulwar! There's no proof markings that I can see but the steel is hard, and has just a little bit of delamination towards the handle of the Tulwar. I'm almost thinking it's from the Rajasthan region of India from the hilt, but I'm not quite sure. There's some wear on the blade, but plenty to be an effective slicer. I've slain a bit of cardboard and when I don't bugger the angle up it slices well. Any help on identifying it's possible origin and age would be more than welcomed.

----------


## Emanuel Nicolescu

Hi Jeff,

Welcome to the forum.
Late-19th century Rajasthani tulwar, maybe Punjabi Sikh.
One of the quillon finials looks like maybe it had a knuckle guard once. I see these often torn off. Not sure if it's a sign that sometimes these guards were welded onto quillons that did not originally have them.
Looks like a fair amount of the edge is worn from repeated sharpening, so this was used. 

Cheers,
Emanuel

----------

